# Waxing



## greenbean (Mar 30, 2005)

Has any one had experience with waxing bottles. I was thinking about making a batch of high tannin and alcohol Blackberry and Muscadine wines and waxing instead of using capsules. Then putting them up to see just how long they will age. Maybe try the first bottle in five or so years. Then going for ten. It's a little ambitious with the way I find it hard to wait a year




. I want the wax more for asthetics than anything else.


Chris


----------



## Hippie (Mar 30, 2005)

Well...it depends on whether or not you believe all that mumbo-jumbo about corks breathing and the interaction between the wine and the outside air and...blah blah blah. Wax would block that exchange, if it exists.


I have about 2 bottles left each of blackberry and muscadine wine that are over 5 years old. I wish I had left it all to age 10 years, if the corks hold up, it gets better all the time. The muscadine is 18% and the blackberry is 16%.


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Mar 31, 2005)

I wax some of my best Maple syrup bottles, I put gold foil on first
then red wax 3/4 of the way down the foil so the person opening it can
peel it off clean, I'm thinking of trying a gold ribbon or string under
the foil to help peel it better plus look even fancier.


----------

